# Feline Friends United!



## Lea.Tigris (Oct 12, 2017)

Heya Everyone!

I love feline characters, and in a sea of canines, I'd like see how many felines there are!
So post your feline 'sona or OC here!  

Or if you don't have one but you're a fan of them, feel free to hang around and bask in the colourful parade of characters that'll (hopefully) show up!


----------



## JesterKatz (Oct 12, 2017)

I am feline. ヾ(^・ω・^ )


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 12, 2017)

Design isn't 100% set in stone but my secondary fursona is a cat.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Oct 12, 2017)

JesterKatz said:


> I am feline. ヾ(^・ω・^ )



Huzzah!!




silveredgreen said:


> Design isn't 100% set in stone but my secondary fursona is a cat.




Ooh I like his mane!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Oct 12, 2017)

I personally have two feline characters.

Lee/Lea who is my main. A golden Tiger who swaps gender a lot, haha!









And Fukuran!
My little mischievous lucky cat. <3


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 12, 2017)

I got two myself.
My main, Ellie, who is a nerdy Maine Coon
  

And Echo, a generic white cat with mechanical enhancements.
 

I will likely make more, because I love cats and there always needs to be more of them in the world.


----------



## Enoch1135 (Oct 12, 2017)

Panther-dragon hybrid! I love my big kitty side, adds a cute balance to the coolness of having dragon wings. Just wish I had a picture of him...I'd love to share it!


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 12, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Ooh I like his mane!



The character is a she actually, sometimes i draw anthros with animal-like torsos instead of human ones. I actually prefer it that way tbh. Thanks btw!


----------



## JesterKatz (Oct 12, 2017)

Eh, everyone else is showing off their feline characters, I guess I'll show off my two most recent renderings of Rita, my robotic catgirl. The 2nd render below is her kinda-sorta cosplaying for Saints Row. Inspired by Saints Row IV, which I've played fairly recently.


----------



## Simo (Oct 12, 2017)

*does a reverse Pepe LePew and poses as a cat*

MEOW!

Also, nice artwork, everyone.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

I am not a feline. Can I still join? Felines are awesome too.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Oct 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I am not a feline. Can I still join? Felines are awesome too.



Feline fans are friends too!


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh wow, I was literally just thinking about how few felines I see compared to wolves

My buddy Sunburst is a cat.

And I also have Rosemary, Violet, Almond, Sabby, Catt, and many more.

Ever since I was a kid, I've been in love with anthropomorphic cats so I have more cats than any other OCs I own.


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 12, 2017)

How about inorganic felines?)


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Oct 12, 2017)

Yantiskra said:


> How about inorganic felines?)



Feline is feline. ^^


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 12, 2017)

Yantiskra said:


> How about inorganic felines?)



All cats are good cats


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 12, 2017)

#JustFelineThings





Hmm.. If I were to throw a ball of yarn in here, will we literally see a cat fight?


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 12, 2017)

Spoiler: me














kitty girls are the best girls XD


----------



## Steelite (Oct 13, 2017)

Ooooh boy, what have I got myself into... I always knew cats are evil fur-balls with the super not secret scheme about taking over the world.
Better warn the avians about this.


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 13, 2017)

I've been thinking of making a munchkin fursona myself. But for now I only have my warrior cat sona Tangleleap
(A friend sketched it and I lined and colored it)


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2017)

Storm38 said:


> I've been thinking of making a munchkin fursona myself. But for now I only have my warrior cat sona Tangleleap
> (A friend sketched it and I lined and colored it)
> View attachment 22279



















IT'S SO CYOOT! OMG!


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 13, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Ooooh boy, what have I got myself into... I always knew cats are evil fur-balls with the super not secret scheme about taking over the world.
> Better warn the avians about this.


World? Please...
The whole universe! >:3


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2017)

Yantiskra said:


> World? Please...
> The whole universe! >:3


Now now, calm down, kitty.

One planet at a time. <3


----------



## Steelite (Oct 13, 2017)

Yantiskra said:


> World? Please...
> The whole universe! >:3





Yakamaru said:


> One planet at a time. <3


More like "one box at a time".


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 13, 2017)

@Yakamaru you tried to start a war with the cats and now your tying to make friends with them?


----------



## Steelite (Oct 13, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> @Yakamaru you tried to start a war with the cats and now your tying to make friends with them?


Let's hope he's being a double agent here.
Otherwise we gotta take away his balls as warning.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> @Yakamaru you tried to start a war with the cats and now your tying to make friends with them?


Am I now? :3

_intensified sarcasm and satire intensifies_



Steelite said:


> Let's hope he's being a double agent here.
> Otherwise we gotta take away his balls as warning.


Mate. If you even THINK about touching my balls..

There will be hell on Earth.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Steelite (Oct 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Mate. If you even THINK about touching my balls..
> 
> There will be hell on Earth.





-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 22293


You just got cone'd.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> View attachment 22293





Steelite said:


> You just got cone'd.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


>


Looks like one of those weird hoomans with cat ears and tail in manga and anime.
I'm being convinced Yaka is lost to the pit of the felines, though I still hope for the best.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 13, 2017)

_Meow......?_


----------



## Steelite (Oct 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> _Meow......?_


Foxes don't meow ! They--... wait, _*what does the fox say*_ again ?


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 13, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Foxes don't meow ! They--... wait, _*what does the fox say*_ again ?



Oh pls don't......


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 13, 2017)

_Sssh...._ I'm trying to pass myself off as a kitty with an extra-long snout.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 13, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Oh pls don't......





Steelite said:


> Foxes don't meow ! They--... wait, _*what does the fox say*_ again ?


WHAT DOES THE FOX S- Oh cool, a $20 bill..


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 14, 2017)

I ended up going for the cat fursona. Her name might change if I think of something better.
Mango on Toyhouse


----------



## Steelite (Oct 14, 2017)

On a side note, you folks here (and the canines too) have super cute/cool arts for your sonas, and all I got are 2 pics for mine... the rest are just weapon designs...
Dammit.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 14, 2017)

Steelite said:


> On a side note, you folks here (and the canines too) have super cute/cool arts for your sonas, and all I got are 2 pics for mine... the rest are just weapon designs...
> Dammit.


But I always thought your art was so nice. 
And your weapons are quite impressive.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 14, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> But I always thought your art was so nice.
> And your weapons are quite impressive.


Really ? You seen 'em ?


----------



## Steelite (Oct 14, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> ya kidding me? I thought your art was cool.
> Your sona kinda reminded me of those ancient monsters or something along of those lines of that. Either way, It looked cool in my book.


Thanks for thinking my art is cool, but how on earth is a minotaur-phoenix an ancient monster !?11!1?11!??


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 14, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Thanks for thinking my art is cool, but how on earth is a minotaur-phoenix an ancient monster !?11!1?11!??



I don't know but it looks cool.

FAF was glitching out on me I double posted thinking it did not even post the other message so I deleted them both on accident.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 14, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I don't know but it looks cool.


I did some recoloring with the whole design a few days ago, but that's about it. Instead of black, I changed it all to white/yellow.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 14, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Really ? You seen 'em ?


Yeah. I've lurked around your "weapons shop" thread. 
Disappointed by the lack of cestuses and gauntlets, but all are very cool.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 14, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Yeah. I've lurked around your "weapons shop" thread.
> Disappointed by the lack of cestuses and gauntlets, but all are very cool.


Mainly because those two types are worn on wrists/arms, and as such I need to make different angles for them too. Unfortunately I don't have that kind of free time.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 14, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Mainly because those two types are worn on wrists/arms, and as such I need to make different angles for them too. Unfortunately I don't have that kind of free time.


I'm a cat who likes to get her claws dirty and prefers hand-to-hand.
*biff biff*

But all of your stuff is very nice, and any of my characters would be happy to have you as a smith.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 14, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I'm a cat who likes to get her claws dirty and prefers hand-to-hand.
> *biff biff*
> 
> But all of your stuff is very nice, and any of my characters would be happy to have you as a smith.


Hehe, anyone can get me as a blacksmith any day.


----------



## ellaerna (Oct 14, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Hehe, anyone can get me as a blacksmith any day.


We should get you to arm the cat army in our conquest of the world.
We'd be much better customers than those filthy dogs.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 14, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> We should get you to arm the cat army in our conquest of the world.
> We'd be much better customers than those filthy dogs.


Why choosing which side to invest, why I can invest in BOTH ?
And when you two are done with your cats-and-dogs war, I'll just recover the stuffs I sold you. Spare me all the time restocking my shop, hahaha !


----------



## Amynhotep (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello hello! I'm Amy, and my 'sona is a siamese cat whose gender I'm never certain of.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 19, 2017)

Me!!! Rawr


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 19, 2017)

_Sneaks in again._
Meow! Meow!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 19, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> _Sneaks in again._
> Meow! Meow!



Meow meow I'm a cow!


----------



## galaxy-meow (Oct 20, 2017)

nyaaaa~


----------



## Foenixblood (Oct 20, 2017)

Would a phoenix griffin (essentially a half phoenix(replacing the eagle part) half lion) be considered feline enough


----------



## Taku (Nov 26, 2017)

New to fandom, but decidedly a tiger. Feline ftw!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Nov 27, 2017)

Taku said:


> New to fandom, but decidedly a tiger. Feline ftw!




Welcome to the party!


----------



## Nyashia (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm a lioness, protector of stray cats ;P


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Nov 28, 2017)

Nyashia said:


> I'm a lioness, protector of stray cats ;P



Omg so much love for this!!!! ❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 28, 2017)

_Foxxo sneaks back into the kitty united thread._
Meow!


----------



## 134 (Nov 28, 2017)

Meoof? wooew? Does that sound like a feline?


----------



## Flowercat (Dec 5, 2017)

*sniff sniff*
I smell interlopers.
Eh, as long as they're soft, it's cool!
*throws flowers*


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Honestly not sure how to feel about cats. I want to like them, they just seem to hate me though.
I wonder what it could be? my personality, my looks, my username?...
That's probably it.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 6, 2017)

Meow meow, I'm a cow


----------



## CandyStarsTasteSweet (Dec 6, 2017)

Im a Cosmic Lion, I'm open to RP on occasion.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Dec 6, 2017)

Soo many cool cats! We even have few impostors being jealous of our feline master race >:3

Hmm, I don't have proper fursona since I'm not creative enough, but I do lean towards all kind of felines.

My big Kitty here can be good example... Poor thing is suffering through my awkward attempts to style her fur...




Anyone here is interested is 3d fur systems? Maybe even could save Kitty by giving me some tips how styling fur should be done properly? :3


----------



## Phoxatol (Dec 16, 2017)

My king cheetah character Vincent (Vinny). He's my second oldest character next to my maned wolf Cigit. He's changed a lot through the years from being a regular cheetah to becoming a king cheetah with extra characteristics.


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Dec 16, 2017)

Any lynx? No?
Well...  :c
#ForeverAlone


----------



## Steelite (Dec 16, 2017)

RuffusTheLynx said:


> Any lynx? No?
> Well...  :c
> #ForeverAlone


I'm just a forever-alone minotaur here too, buddy. Ain't nothin' to worry about.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 16, 2017)

And a dragon who Wants to like cats. If they'd let him...


----------



## bo! (Dec 23, 2017)

i have two twins, to represent the two sides of myself. they're named gem and nya (if you say their names together it sounds like gemini) they are siamese cats. you don't have to draw both though : ) nya (long hair) is the "good twin," gem (short hair) is the "bad twin." they're still very much in development. proud to be feline :3


----------



## mustelidcreature (Jan 14, 2018)

cat person here !
my most used characters are all felines


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't have art for mine yet, but I'm a Bengal tiger


----------



## Ashke (Jan 17, 2018)

DJ jaguar named Kek here






art by Userpage of Cosmicminerals -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Jan 18, 2018)

Ashke said:


> DJ jaguar named Kek here



Love jaguars! Strongest bite of any cat and they're so badass they can hunt caimans :3


----------



## Ashke (Jan 18, 2018)

AnarchyLynx said:


> Love jaguars! Strongest bite of any cat and they're so badass they can hunt caimans



I just learned that from Planet Earth II. I knew about the bite, but caimans! I like that they're so allusive, too.


----------

